# Need fast suggestions on a small 2.0 setup for a gift



## M4rk_23 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi I'm gonna get my parents a simple stereo setup for their TV. The TV speakers are of course horrible and my dad turns it way up to understand the dialogue and my mom thinks it's too loud always so I'm gonna get them something they would never get themselves. The speakers need to be small I'm thinking monitors on stands. My mom hates the look of big towers beside TV's for some reason. Then an integrated amp for power. It just needs to be adequite and easy for them to select sources between cable and dvd only basically. All together budget is max $500 and I'm willing to ebay for used equiptment. My personal setup is Paradigm studio 100 v.2's, Marantz SR8000, and 2 CSS SDX-15's powered by a QSC PLX3602. So I'm used to shopping for all out performance not budget and I haven't looked at the market in years so I need some help. 

Thanks -Mark


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What about keeping it real simple and just doing a sound bar. Most are powerd and have simple hookup. Zvox has them anywhere from $200 to $600. Haveing never heard one i would assume they sound amazingly better then the sound coming from the TV.:T


----------



## M4rk_23 (Sep 17, 2006)

I never heard of such a thing till now. Just checked ZVOX out. It would have to go on top of the tv but thats no biggie. Only has 2 inputs and I only need 2. I don't know if I would have the signal pass through the tv or not it would depend on how it affects sound quality. Any other brands I should have a look at? Anybody have comparison/preference on some specific brands/models?

Thanks -Mark


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't give any comparison advise but do know that several manufacturers build them so price and reading some reviews is in order to find out which would work best.:T


----------



## M4rk_23 (Sep 17, 2006)

Bought a Yamaha YHTS400BL on ebay for $450. I think it's gonna be perfect!

Thanks -Mark


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That's great! You'll have to post your impressions when you get it hooked up. :T


----------

